# donkeys for sale



## rhb (Jul 2, 2004)

I live in LaGrange, Georgia. I want some donkeys for pature guards for my mini horses. What is the price for a jenny or gelding in this area? Does anyone have any for sale in Georgia? Robin - Red Barn Farm


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 2, 2004)

I have 3 for sale, 1 jack, 2 jenneys...hopefully in foal......however I live in Kansas....

let me know if interested.

You can see them on my web site


----------

